# Directv to Cable with an HD TIVO



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been a Directv customer for many years. I picked Directv over Dish because of the Tivos. It's been a long while since the new Directivo announcement and I'm getting tired of waiting. My contract with Directv is up this spring, and I was thinking about going back to the dark side (cable) with some HD Tivos. I'd like to hear from those who have done so and whether they are satisfied. Time Warner would be my cable provider.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You will hate a TivoHD with TWC. They set the copy flag to no on almost everything in HD which means no multi-room viewing of HD programming. Do a search for threads about it.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

bengalfreak said:


> You will hate a TivoHD with TWC. They set the copy flag to no on almost everything in HD which means no multi-room viewing of HD programming. Do a search for threads about it.


Unless, of course, you only have one Tivo. Then it should work just fine.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

You'd get more responses to this over in the TiVo Coffee House since folks who have switch don't get into this forum often.

I switched a couple of years ago and I'm thrilled to be back with TiVo and have the full range of features available for the first time in ages.

Unfortunately, your cable options (or lack of same) really does play a lot into how satisfied you'll be with the results. The basic cable card install isn't often a problem these days but carriers like TWC add to the challenge with copy protection (which limits TiVo2Go and multiroom viewing) and tuning adapters that may create problems.

My carrier, WOW, has none of those problems and the total experience is much better for me than DirecTV was.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

whitepelican said:


> Unless, of course, you only have one Tivo. Then it should work just fine.


I'm pretty sure that having the copy flag set also means no Tivotogo.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

I made the switch about 10 months ago and never looked back. Had tons of problems with Directv's HD DVR...so much so that I bought out my remaining 5 months of the contract. My transitions including cable card installations (Charter cable) went extremely smooth. And now I have a full blown TivoHD that actually has OTA scan :up: and many other bells and whistles. The only channel that I can honestly say I miss is Sun Sports(fishing shows). Would I ever go back to Directv? Doubtful. It would really depend on the new Directivo, when and if it ever comes out.

All in all I'd say go for it! One of the advantages of cable is NO CONTRACT in case you change your mind. Good luck.


----------



## Kit_C (Oct 29, 1999)

lancelot said:


> I've been a Directv customer for many years. I picked Directv over Dish because of the Tivos. It's been a long while since the new Directivo announcement and I'm getting tired of waiting. My contract with Directv is up this spring, and I was thinking about going back to the dark side (cable) with some HD Tivos. I'd like to hear from those who have done so and whether they are satisfied. Time Warner would be my cable provider.


I switched from DirecTV to TW cable about 4 years ago, when DTV stopped supporting TiVo. I have a TiVo S3 and HD, both with lifetime, and both upgraded to large drives. I use tuning adapters to get the channels that TW has moved to SDV in the past year.

I love the TiVo hardware, but the combination of cable cards and tuning adapters has been less than reliable for me, and TW is a PIA. It seems better lately, but I miss the rock solid stability of my old DirecTivos, and the simple pricing plans that DTV offers.

On the plus side, having all the unencrypted channels availble on any TV without a box is a \plus that Cable offers and DTV doesn't.

I'd love to come back to DirecTV if the new HD Tivo isn't a step backwards for me.


----------



## matorres11 (Jun 21, 2008)

If you are stuck with Time Warner as your cable provider and all they offer is the Cisco Tuning Adapter, DON'T DO IT. Not reliable at all. I have (had) a S3 HD Tivo that I am getting rid of now (http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-Series-3-H...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20afa5cd06) because I could not get a significant percentage of channels with Time Warner. If you have someone other than Time Warner, or perhaps a different TA, it should work fine. But I'm coming back to DirecTV with the hope that they get everything ironed out with Tivo in the near future.

I had Time Warner in Columbia, SC by the way.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for your responses. It's too bad that TWC has these problems. I'm tired of waiting for Directv to get the new HD-TIVO out, but it looks like I don't have much of a choice. U-Verse is also available where I live, but that has its own set of limitations (limited to 2 hd feeds).


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

lancelot said:


> Thanks for your responses. It's too bad that TWC has these problems. I'm tired of waiting for Directv to get the new HD-TIVO out, but it looks like I don't have much of a choice. U-Verse is also available where I live, but that has its own set of limitations (limited to 2 hd feeds).


first reports on the new HR24 look great, especially with DECA.


----------

